# Ibiza hen weekend ideas....



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Whooop whooop, I'm going to be a bridesmaid!!!  along with two of my wonderful friends.

So, the hen has decided on Ibiza as a hen weekend venue. 4 nights on the white isle next July, lovely.

Yes, we're planning early, but the early bird catches the worm and all that jazz. 

Anyway, to my point, I wondered if anyone has any great ideas of things to do in Ibiza, as well as dress up ideas.  We're going to charter a boat as a surprise for the hen and dress up in pirate/navy theme, but would like ideas for on  land shenanigans 

We've been before, so have a rough idea of beach clubs, restaurant etc, but any ideas are welcome.  We're staying in playa d'en bossa.  All ages between 30-40, so probably no pasha clubbing/foam parties for us, but still like nights at ushuaia etc

Thanks you for any suggestions xxxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

There are the lovely markets well worth a visit and a day at Cala Bassa beach and of course some sunset action 😊

Have a lovely time
Xx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you dory, I'll look at the call bassa idea xx


----------

